# Shaggy mane



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Had to cut a bit off the bottoms on a couple but they are sautéing now. I'll let you guys know of any psychedelic episodes.


----------



## -db- (Jan 12, 2016)

A few popped up here yesterday in the back yard. Looked at them today and they appear to be just about perfect for picking. I don't eat mushrooms myself but the wife loves them. I suggested they might go good with some walleye fillets we plan on having for dinner, so we'll be harvesting them later this afternoon.


----------

